# Oblivion Mods HELP



## kyektulu (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok basicly

I bought Oblivion and the Shivering Isles expansion pack, downloaded loads of cool mods... great stuff.
So I decided to purchase Knights of the Nine too... problems.

I thought I could fix this by uninstalling and reinstalling everything, first Ob, SI and KotN... then I tried to install the mods and have run into trouble, conflicting software.
Can anyone help?

I have used these mods before and no problem it must be something to do with knightsof the nine. 

Cheers for any help.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 21, 2008)

kyektulu said:


> Ok basicly
> 
> I bought Oblivion and the Shivering Isles expansion pack, downloaded loads of cool mods... great stuff.
> So I decided to purchase Knights of the Nine too... problems.
> ...



Sorry, but you need to tell us more details, otherwise no one will really be able to help.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 21, 2008)

What details do you need? 

Do you need to know what mods they are?


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 23, 2008)

Another forum helped me sort this out


----------

